# Board running slow



## Guest (Dec 7, 2001)

I am aware of the problems we have been having with the speed of this board. The issues are being worked as we speak so please bare with us. Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Dec 10, 2001)

I thought the system has been running a little slowly lately. Glad to hear it's being worked on.


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2001)

I haven't had any trouble. But I'm on 56k dialup so I wouldn't notice


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2001)

Iv noticed some slowdowns when accessing forums but not when posting, right now at 6AM its super fast.

Steve


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2001)

Ahh a fix in site, I like it!

Thanks for the followup Chris.

Scott


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2001)

Soooooo verrrrry sloooooow.

The link above took me to a page that told me how to make money with ezboard.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2001)

Thanks Sherlock. The link must have changed. I've deleted the post.


----------

